

Don't be a Glasshole: Use FaceBlock - primalpop
http://face-block.me

======
nsabine
So to protect my privacy, I should create a algorithmic representation of my
face, allowing it to be identified in other people's pictures? And my
phone/wearable should broadcast this via bluetooth to every camera in my
proximity.

I'm sorry, but this sounds like a huge opportunity for exploitation.

~~~
primalpop
You only have to take a picture of yourself using FaceBlock. It will
automatically discover Google Glass users near you and share the algorithmic
representation (which is also automatically generated) with them.

It is a first step towards protecting personal privacy in public settings. We
hope more projects will follow up soon.

~~~
pushkarpandey27
>>It will automatically discover Google Glass users near you.

Assuming, the Google glass's bluetooth is ON (discoverable). Otherwise it
won't work. Right?

------
CodeCube
How creepy would it be if everyone changed their social media avatars to be
their eigenface ... I'mma do that for Halloween!

------
deezzy
Awesome job guys!!

